# I did it!!



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

Went down to the local outfitter and put half down on a XD 9mm Compact. Couldn't find the sub but handled this one for a bit in store and cant wait to pick it up. I will take her home Friday once I get paid. I got an email this morning that they got one in and had to run and get it held for me. Cant find too many XDs around here with the XDM out now let alone a 9. They were non-existent here in VA. Got it for 530$ with all the goodies. Friday couldn't come soon enough.... Might tack on a few boxes of blazer brass and a small box of hollows. They had a really cheap brand Magnem something or others. Would you all fire that junk threw your XDs? Just for practice and all I wouldn't think it would matter. Thanks for the help in making my decision guys. Let you know how it all turns out, and Ill post some pics.


----------



## hardlife (Dec 2, 2008)

Congratulations! Enjoy your 1st.


----------



## perchjerk (Feb 5, 2009)

congragulations! just to clarify though! there is no such thing as a "compact" 9mm xd! you bought either the subcompact or the service model. the only "compact" xd offered is the .45 acp in the compact service and compact tactical.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

Went and picked the XD9 up today. Came with 2 16 round mags the usual holster set. Took her to the local gun club and banged threw 100 rounds. I could have gone all day. For my first time shooting a handgun it felt smooth and easy to group bullets in close proximity. I'm by no means great but unless I pulled a few in a row I hit what I was aiming at. Shot targets at 15, 25, 34, and 40 feet just to get ideas of what I could do. Had so much fun. My boy let me fire his glock. It's a 45. Felt good too. A hell of a kick I must say..I am really happy with my purchase. Going to clean her out here in a bit. Waiting for everyone to go to bed. I will post pics up after while too. Thanks again to everyone who gave their 2 cents and helped my pick a keeper.


----------

